# New and Returning TV Shows for June 2012



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

Some great TV coming in June......a complete list can be found here: http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/story/2012-05-24/summer-tv-schedule-may-june/55191676/1

Some of my personal favorites: Rizzoli and Isles, Royal Pains, True Blood, Falling Skies.

The return of Dallas could be interesting, and if they manage to reinvigorate Burn Notice, well, it could be a fun month of TV.


----------

